# K2 Cinch VS Flow M9,M11 and flite 2



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello everyone,
My bindings recently broke and I am looking for a new pair. I am looking for a pair that would be easy to get in and out of so I am currently looking at Flow models namely the M9, M11 and flite 2 as well as the hybrid K2 cinch.

Which model would you recommend?

Also if you know of any other models that you think are better let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

First off, what kind of riding are you looking to do?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Freeride mostly. I only started snowboarding a few years ago. I don't do any tricks or anything yet.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

The m11s, then the m9s. the m11s are more free ride, the m9s are more freestyle. i wouldnt consider the cinchs, personal opinion.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

I ride the m11's on my freeride setup and I love them. they are stiffer than the m9's. I would bypass the flite 2's My first bindings awere the flite 3's and i outgrew them in about a half a season.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I like my Cinches. They're much more straightforward than Flows when it comes to strapping in and finding that sweet spot between performance and comfort. The low-end Cinches weigh a ton, but they drop a lot of weight with the mid and high end models. As I've said before, they're stiff, not overly heavy, and they work as advertised.

Most people generally aren't fans, however.

I've also got M9's as my backup binding, and the few times I've had them out I can't complain, they're nice too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys.

@ munkyspunk
which models would you suggest for cinchs? CTS and CTX?? Also do they vary significantly by year?


I am also looking at the flow NXT AT bindings even though they are a little expensive. What do you guys think of those?


Also, does the level of stiffness equate better performance? I'm fairly new to snowboarding and I'm trying to understand the dynamics of everything.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

the softer a binding is the more park oriented it is, the stiffer is geared more towards freeride


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've got the CTS, the mid-level one. Last I read, they renamed them, however, so do your homework. 

They really don't change significantly from year to year... Just like any bindings, they're almost always an evolution instead of a revolution. I'm sure they've changed the highbacks, sideplates, and other minor points, but I'm far from an authority. All I know is I've put two hard years on mine (I'm size 14 foot and use a wide board) and aside from having to adjust one screw on the right ankle strap, they're as good as the day I bought them. Which sucks, because I'm looking to upgrade to either a high-end Flow or a CTX model. 

Serously, tho, try them out first. Bring your boots into the shop and try to get in and out of them while they're mounted on a board or other steady platform. A lot of people say they're difficult to get into the way K2 advertises. I counter with 'I've got a size 14 foot, and it works for me just fine.' If you're one of those people who can't seem to get the hang of the easy-in-out feature on the Cinch, you'll be kicking yourself for buying them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks again guys. This is very helpful.

Do you know of any other hybrid bindings (like cinch) that I could look up as well?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I think K2 has yet another easy-entry model. Bent Metal's also got one. I know nothing about any of these others.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sucrets said:


> Thanks again guys. This is very helpful.
> 
> Do you know of any other hybrid bindings (like cinch) that I could look up as well?


k2 autos are really the only other ones i can think of

bent metal does not as far as i know, but really sick bindings if your looking into regular bindings..


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

BENT METAL BINDER MACHINES&#8482 2008|2009

Granted, they don't LOOK like step-ins, as they have straps. I've got no idea how they work.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

thats just a name those are regulard style ratchet bindings.

side note, the m series and nxt series flows this year have rachets to tighten up your one-piece strap...just an addition to the convo


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Woosenheimer said:


> thats just a name those are regulard style ratchet bindings.
> 
> side note, the m series and nxt series flows this year have rachets to tighten up your one-piece strap...just an addition to the convo


yea the step ins are there top of the line binding, just a regular 2 strap...really nice though. ultra cushy straps.

i believe all flows have some sort of ratchet now, either metal or plastic.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

my girlfriend has this years flow muse bindings and they dont have a rachet so i would suppose the flites don't either


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Woosenheimer said:


> my girlfriend has this years flow muse bindings and they dont have a rachet so i would suppose the flites don't either


2009 muses have plastic buckles. according to the pics on flows website every model now uses ratchets


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Well that would explain why they don't look at all like step-in bindings.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Well that would explain why they don't look at all like step-in bindings.


lol, it is weird that they named it that.


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

well her 2009 muses are sitting no less than 10 feet from me and dont have the rachet system. To tighten them you ust push down on the buckles and then they have a lever that locks them into place, the same way my 08 flite 3's were. also my flow m11's are sitting right here next to me and they have a rachet system. I dont care to argue thats ust how it is.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

dogfunk said:


> The Muse has all of the essential features that Flow is famous for, like their rear releasing snaplock lever and asymmetrical foot-specific chassis, but at a price that will leave you some dough to drop on your new board. Just like the expert bindings,* the Muse gives you four independently adjustable ratcheting buckles for fine-tuning your fit, * and integrated landing pads to cushion your first huge airs.


im just goin off what the description says, the picture has the same buckles i have on my NXTs


----------



## Woosenheimer (Nov 13, 2008)

its nota big deal but if you look at the buckles on the flite series then the buckles on the others they are different.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Another hybrid binding would be the burton p1.1 SZ(speed zone)


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

If your looking at these style bindings do 2 things to make your life happier!

1. Strongly consider the GNU Fastec bindings, they are a hybrid version of the top flows but had a superior release on their top strap when compared to the cinch bindings.

2. Take your boots amd try these "easy" in bindings first hand!

I really really like the k2 cinch bindings. And I like the folding back of the flows, but HATE the straps personally! However I LOVE my GNU Fastec's! But with that being said, these type bindings are an aggrivation the first few rides. They work best when you can stand flat on the board and slip in to them. The only problem is I can rarely stand still anywhere on my oars without it moving. And strapping in while sitting is a bitch if not almost impossible. You gotta quickly learn how to be slowly sliding along and pop in your boot and strap it while being fluid. They do get easier as you get used to them, but don't expect them to be a gift from the heavens immediately!


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

sucrets said:


> Thanks again guys. This is very helpful.
> 
> Do you know of any other hybrid bindings (like cinch) that I could look up as well?


Gnu Fastec looks just like the Cinch.

GNU Bindings: Men's Fastec


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

compare the gnu's and the cinch in person. there ar a lot of differences.. i like the mechanism on the GNu better, and it uses a back like the flows and will fold almost under the board.. the K2's will only fold 3/4 the way down.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

i will take some pics of my GNU's tomorrow and show how they look and work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> i will take some pics of my GNU's tomorrow and show how they look and work.


did you ever get those pics? I loved the ease of entry of my cinch's. However, I just purchased auto evers.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

heck no i totally forgot.... i will go out in the shop this evening and post up some pics and maybe a poor quality vid of how they work. I'll try and get it posted here late tonight


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

VenomousSVT said:


> heck no i totally forgot.... i will go out in the shop this evening and post up some pics and maybe a poor quality vid of how they work. I'll try and get it posted here late tonight


Thanks. I'm just curious, since i have the Cinch's and the auto ever.


----------

